# pre hospice & advanced care planning codes



## twainio (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello
Can anyone give me information on billing for RN visit (other than 99211) pre hospice and advanced care planning visits? One of the RN's thought that BCBS had a code for this Also if there is any information on if other insured will pay Medicare etc.
Thanks
tari.wainio@mghs.org


----------



## oub0275 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Pre hospice and APC*

Check CPT codes 99415 and 99416 for prolonged clinical staff services with physician or other qualified Health Care Professional supervision.  You will need to check with the carriers on reimbursement for these codes.


----------

